# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: gtk در لینوکس

## MSJazayeri

با سلام. من توی لینوکس بسته های مربوط به libgtk-dev رو به اینصورت نصب کردم:
sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
اما هنوز برای کامپایل برنامه های gtk مشکل دارم.(سر فایل ها رو پیدا نمیکنه). :اشتباه:

----------


## funfullson13

با چه دستوری کاپایل می کنید؟
`pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
هم می نویسید؟

----------

